# need info/herald motorbike



## island schwinn (Apr 16, 2011)

picked this up at a swap meet today.gonna hang it on the wall,but trying to find any inf on it.hope someone can help.has a herald motorbike headbadge with evening herald,los angeles,ca. on it


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like it dates to the early/mid 1930s. It's very similar to my 1933 "Little prince" 14" bike: http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4662445740/in/photostream only a boys model instead. Does this one also have 14" wheels?

Dave


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 18, 2011)

that's pretty cool.mine has 14" wheels.the neck,bottom bracket,and seat mount are all cast and the fork is a bit different,but they're definitely close in age.my seat is later,but i'll find something to replace it with.this little thing weighs almost as much as my 50 schwinn.thanks for the info,brian.


----------

